# Finally Got An Outback



## CamperFred (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been looking for an OB for a few months. Finally found one









Bought it from a fellow member here. Great seller with high integrity, making the transaction very smooth.

We'll be camping in Julian tomorrow to try out the trailer. Everyone, esp my kids, are very excited about it.

Cheers and have a fun long weekend.

-Fred


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

It does make it easier when your buying from "family." I hope you and your family enjoy....I am sure you will.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new OB. Enjoy your camping trip. It is a great pasttime.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new (to you) Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool deal







We will be at Heise in October. It's one of our favorites. Make sure those batteries are charged good if you're in a dry site.

Congrats!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and have fun camping!!


----------



## CamperFred (Mar 22, 2009)

That's where we're going, William Heise County Park. It's our first visit, but from what I read from the reviews, it sounds like a nice place.

-Fred



California Jim said:


> Cool deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the 'family'!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I am so happy for you and I know you will not be disappointed in your choice. Of all the choices I have made in my life, the Outback is way up there on my list with getting married, buying a house, having a son...you get the idea!








Enjoy, 
Brian


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS AND ENJOY !!!! *


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Congrats, and Welcome to Outbackers!!!*









Brad


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Yay!!! Congrats and you will love it!!!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

We've been to William Heise a few times. You'll enjoy it. My 9yr loved the playground there.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats ! on the memory maker









Ed


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

I miss my trailer already!!!!!!!! But it could not have went to a better family!!!!!!! Congrats Fred, I wish you and your family many, many happy camping days & nights!!!!!!! Remember, pictures!!!!!!!! Take care of my baby!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tim said:


> I miss my trailer already!!!!!!!! But it could not have went to a better family!!!!!!! Congrats Fred, I wish you and your family many, many happy camping days & nights!!!!!!! Remember, pictures!!!!!!!! Take care of my baby!!!!!!


What are you getting now?


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

A 17 yr old going to college next year............


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Tim said:


> A 17 yr old going to college next year............


Now there's a priority that takes precedence. You did tell him that his first few paychecks after graduation will go to your new OB, right?!?!


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Absolutely, in fact I'm thinking that Cedar Creek of yours looks like a nice choice!!!!! Only problem, will there be any jobs after he graduates?


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats on the OB. I can't tell you how much great family time we have had with ours. Our girls love the trailer and love going camping.


----------



## CamperFred (Mar 22, 2009)

We had a blast from the camping trip! There were 5 kids in the trailer, 3 of my own plus two friends. A total of 7 people. With 4 bunk beds and a king slide, space is no problem at all







The only part I under estimated is the popularity of the king bed. The 3 girls decided to take the king and punted my wife and myself to the bunk house. My wife didn't want the 2 young boys to sleep on the top bunk, so we each had to climb to the top which is quite a squeeze. I bumped my back against the roof a couple of times. But all is good.

On our way to Julian, we met another family with an Outback 28BHS. Very nice family with 2 kids and 2 parrots on board. They're also camping at William Heise. This gives us a warm fuzzy feeling that we're not alone. Not bad for our first trailering experience









-Fred



Tim said:


> I miss my trailer already!!!!!!!! But it could not have went to a better family!!!!!!! Congrats Fred, I wish you and your family many, many happy camping days & nights!!!!!!! Remember, pictures!!!!!!!! Take care of my baby!!!!!!


----------



## CamperFred (Mar 22, 2009)

Tim said:


> I miss my trailer already!!!!!!!! But it could not have went to a better family!!!!!!! Congrats Fred, I wish you and your family many, many happy camping days & nights!!!!!!! Remember, pictures!!!!!!!! Take care of my baby!!!!!!


No worries Tim. We'll take good care of her. After the long trip home, I've already washed and wax'ed her once. You left her at such a great condition. We feel compelled to do the same









-Fred


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We have the 26KBRS as well. I'm glad you are getting close to the max on sleeping capacity. I've always said, I can sleep more than I can haul. To max out the capacity, we'd have to take the TV plus the mini van. Glad you are enjoying it. We love ours.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats! Post some pictures if you've got them!


----------

